# YouTube - 500 Internal Server Error



## Miswy (Jan 14, 2008)

I set up a page on YouTube and it worked at first, but after I went back and changed some settings in the Channel Settings and "MyVideo", I got this "500 Internal Server Error" message:

*****
Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation. Please report this incident to customer service.

Also, please include the following information in your error report:

LGQW7NkvQ8vb_K...twenty or so lines of gibberish that changes everytime I access the page...

*****
I reported it through thier site 6 days ago and haven't gotten a response or fix from them. Is there anything that I can try on my end, or is this something YouTube has to fix? Googling the error message just brought up a lot of blogs amused by the message, but it stopped being funny a few days ago. If YouTube has to fix it, does anyone have a phone number for their customer support? I couldn't find one. Thanks!!


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a 'catch-all' error generated by You Tubes Web server. Basically something has gone wrong, but the server can not be more specific about the error condition in its response to the client. In addition to the 500 error notified back to the client, the Web server should generate some kind of internal error log which gives more details of what went wrong. It is up to the operators of You Tubes Web server site to locate and analyse these logs.


----------

